# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Edukata seksuale

## Ferdinandi

Pershendetje!!!!
Kjo teme e re qe po hapet do te permbaje materjale rreth mardhenjeve seksuale,keshilla,verejtje,idera,fantazira...etj
Pra me nji fjale do te shkruani gjithshka qe ju dini per Sex-in ne menyre qe ti vini dikujte ne ndihme!!!
Por ju lutem te gjitha materjalet qe do te parqisni,paraqitini me fjalore te pershtatshem brenda rregullores se Forumit,ne raste te kundert posti juaj do te fshihet brenda 24 oresh nga moderatoret(Redi)
Ju falenderoje dhe ju uroj lexim te mbare!!!
                                                                 ....FERDINANDI :Paqe:

----------


## Ferdinandi

Per femrat
Ej eshte e vetete qe femra ndonjehere nuk arrin ne orgazem njelloj si burri por thote qe"po" per t'i bere qejfin ketij te fundit?

----------


## carlido21

Mgjs per kete japin mendime me te mire femrat une do te thosha po eshte e vertete!

----------


## Ferdinandi

Per Femrat!!!

LEKSIONE TË PËRSHPEJTUARA SEKSI 
Përgjigje për pyetjet që na bëjnë të skuqemi


11-Përse asaj i pëlqen më shumë të qëndrojë siper?
Sepse keshtu mund te provoje ndijesi me te thella. Ne kete pozicion stimulohet ne fakt ne maksimum nervi pudendo, nje terminal nervor qe eshte i ndare ne tre dege: ne ate perienale (gjendet ne pjesen e poshtme te bacinit), ate kurrizor i klitoridit dhe ate anale. Vec kesaj, nese ajo qendron siper, eshte me i theksuar ferkimi i organve gjenitale te jashtme dhe shuma e ketyre stimulimeve i sjell kenaqesi shume me te madhe dhe perfshirese nga c'mund te kete kur siper eshte ai. Pa llogaritur pastaj qe ne kete pozicion gruaja ndjehet me e lirshme per te pasuar ritmet dhe ndjesite e saj. Avantazhe shume te cmuara per ate qe ka nje partner mbipeshe apo per ate qe vuan nga ankthi: disa gra, ne fakt, ne te ashtuquajturin pozicion te misionarit (ai siper dhe ajo poshte), ndjejne t'u merret fryma.

12-Përse burrat nuk kanë nevojë per parapërgatitje?
Tashme shume studime shkencore kane treguar ate qe te gjithe burrat dhe grate e dine nga eksperienca: tek ai deshira rritet shume shpejt, ndersa eksitimi femeror rritet ne menyre te embel dhe graduale. Vec kesaj, burrat ndjehen me meshkuj nese "nuk humbin kohe" me puthje dhe perkedhelje (e ne fakt thuajse 50 perqind e grave ankohen per kete). Por problemi me kryesor eshte ky: Si t'ia bejme me ate 32,8 perqind te grave qe, duke iu permbajtur statistikave me te fundit, vuajne nga renia e deshires? Ka nje zgjidhje: psikologe dhe seksologe jane te nje mendjeje se per te rigjetur kenaqesine para se te arrihet ne depertim, do te ishte e nevojshme gjysme ore e mire puthjesh dhe perkedheljesh.

13-Përse disa burra nuk arrijnë fare të përmbahen?
Nese ai nuk arrin ta mbaje orgazmen ne pergjithesi do te thote se ndjehet psikologjikisht nen trysni (shpesh eshte nje fakt i pavetedijshem, te cilin nuk e percepton plotesisht) dhe kjo shkakton nje tension ne bacin: zona plevike ngurtesohet dhe behet e paafte per te mbajtur ejakulacionin. Per kete arsye, kura ne rastet e ejakulacionit te parakohshem konsiston ne ndihmen qe duhet dhene per te gjetur nje qetesi emotive. Por nganjehere ai nuk arrin ta mbaje sepse kenaqesia eshte shume e thelle. Ne kete rast edhe ejakulacioni eshte shume i forte dhe i bollshem. 

14-Përse ai nuk ka qejf të përdorë prezervativin?
Sepse mund te pengoje kalimin natyral nga parapergatitjet ne depertim. Nese ai duhet te ndalet, te hape kutine dhe te vendose profilaktikun, eksitimi mund te ulet. Dhe duke u ndjere ne siklet, mund ta kete te veshtire te rifilloje nga e para. Vec kesaj eshte edhe paragjykimi qe e konsideron prezervativin nje pengese per ndjeshmerine e penisit. Por ai eshte aq i holle dhe puthites sa nuk e justifikon mungesen e ndjeshmerise. E nese prezervativi hyn natyrshem e zakonisht tek cifti, mund te kthehet ne nje moment intimiteti, pa u nderprere momenti erotik i vendosur mes te dyve.

15-Përse disa burra, kur bëjne dashuri eksitohen duke thënë fjalë të ndyra?
Per disa burra, thenia e fjaleve te ndyra ka nje efekt clirues. Eshte njesoj sikur thyerja e skemave te sjelljes se mire, t'i ndihmoje te jepen. Disa te tjere provojne nje kenaqesi per te ndaluaren, e ngjashme me ate te femijeve dhe kjo e shton deshiren e tyre. Dhe nuk eshte e thene, sic mund te mendohet, se grave nuk u pelqen aspak kjo sjellje. Disa gra, nese shahen arrijne me kollaj te largojne nga vetja bllokimin dhe turpin.

16-Përse pas orgazmes burri ka nevojë për shumë kohë per t'u rikarikuar?
Sepse orgazma e tij, me shume se ekstazes femerore i ngjan nje shkarkimi te mirefillte. Dhe menjehere niveli i testosteronit (hormoni mashkullor qe ndikon deshiren seskuale si tek burri ashtu edhe tek gruaja) tek ai ulet menjehere. Qe te rikthehet deshira per te bere dashuri, nje burri i duhet nje periudhe pushimi nga dhjete minuta tek te rinjte deri ne 48 ore tek me te vjetrit.

17-Përse "më pas" ai fle gjumë?
50 perqind e grave thone se partneri, pas dashurise eshte indiferent ndaj perkedheljeve. Ai fle gjume menjehere, ose fillon te lexoje gazeten, te shohe TV apo te haje. Ka nje shpjegim dhe kete na e japin shkencetaret. Pas orgazmes, ai hyn ne nje faze relaksi. Kjo per shkak te endorfinave, te ashtuquajturat substanca te mireqenies qe organizmi yne prodhon edhe pas nje ore aktiviteti fizik dhe qe kane nje efekt te lehte ctensionues. Nese ai eshte i stresuar, ky relaks mund ta vere ne gjume. Por nganjehere edhe per grate seksi eshte nje moment relaksi qe mund te rreshkase me kenaqesi ne gjume. 

18-Përse burrave u pëlqen të shikojnë?
E dini qe meshkujt e vegjel te shimpanzeve shikojne amplekset e te rriturve dhe i riprodhojne duke luajtur? Dhe se femrat e disa kafsheve i kane gjenitalet e ngjyrosura per te terhequr veshtrimin e meshkujve? Syri ka shume rendesi ne takimin seksual dhe deshira, sidomos tek meshkujt, eshte e lidhur me shikimin. Tek burri pastaj kjo eshte theksuar me evolucionin: U pakesua sitmuli nga feromonet, aroma qe trupi nxjerr si joshje seksuale. Gruaja, per te joshur, i fsheh aromat e saj natyrore me parfum dhe trukohet apo vesh nje minifund.

19-Përse në krevat shumë gra kanë qejf që t'u flitet?
Sepse, ne pergjithesi, grate duan me shume komunikimin se sa veprimin e mirefillte. Nje karakteristike qe, natyrisht, shfaqet edhe ne seks. Nje hapje e mire me partnerin, para, gjate dhe pas raportit seksual, i ben te ndjehen te futura ne nje lidhje te pasur, te plote dhe shume me teper perfshirese se sa nje "takim seksi" i thjeshte. Dhe eshte edhe nje kenaqesi me e madhe fizike.

20-Përse shumë burrave u duket eksituese të shohin dy gra që bëjnë dashuri?
Deshira e shume burrave per te pare gra qe perkedhelen nuk lind vetem nga pasioni mashkullor per imazhet erotike. Ne fakt eshte fjala per nje "variant" njekohesisht eksitues dha pak kanoses. Shpesh ai, ne kete fantazi, nuk eshte i trembur nga ballafaqimi me burra te tjere. Dhe mund te perfytyroje te futet ne loje si protagonist i vetem e i padiskutueshem.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Postimi i mesiperm ishte postimi numer dy!!!

----------


## Ferdinandi

Gjithçka që doni të dini mbi seksin dhe që askush nuk ka guxuar kurrë t'ua thotë. Shpjegime nga ekspertët me të njohur për 20 probleme kryesore që kanë meshkujt e femrat për raportet intime mes tyre "Ësht gjeja më zbavitese që kam bërë pa qeshur", ka thënë Woody Allen. Por nuk mund të jetë plotësisht e vërtetë. Dhimbje dhe kënaqësi e çdo historie dashurie, seksi është vërtët diçka serioze, por nuk ka arsye të përjetohet me frikë apo ndruajtje. Përkundrazi, një grimë ironi ndihmon për të zgjidhur pasiguritë, për ta bërë me më shumë kënaqësi. Me përgjigjet për 20 pyetje që lidhen me marrëdhëniet seksuale, ekspertët zbulojnë gjithçka që duhet ditur mbi seksin


1-Përse gratë mund të kenë orgazma të shumfishta? 
Thuhet se grate e haremit arrin deri 50 orgazma njera pas tjetres. E pamundur? Jo. Sipas seksologeve, gruaja nuk e ka periudhen e ashtuquajtur refrektare (dmth ate gjendje ne te cilen trupi pushon dhe nuk reagon ndaj stimujve), ne te cilen hyn burri pas ejakulacionit. Ja pra perse ajo mund te arrije orgazma njera pas tjetres. Duke ndjere nje emocion shume me te thelle se burri. Eshte merite e klitoridit, organi i kenaqesise femerore, qe pershkohet nga 8.000 fibra nervore: dyfishin e penisit. Por kujdes ama. Shume gra pas nje orgazme jane te kenaqura dhe nuk duan te preken me.

2-Përse për burrin përmasat janë kaq të rëndësishme?
Shume burra e masin burrerine e tyre me centimetrat. Kjo ndodh sepse ne nivel simbolik, penisi perfaqeson fuqine, burrerine, energjine seksuale. Jo rastesisht femijet shikojne ne ekstaze ereksionet e para te tyre dhe djemte studiojne njeri- tjetrin dhe maten me moshataret ne dhomat e zhveshjeve apo te gjimnastikes. Kur rriten, nuk kane me nevoje per krahasime, por te ndodhen prane nje gruaje qe te komentoje me admirim permasat e penisit te tyre, jo vetem qe u ben qejfin, por i ben te ndjehen te forte, te fuqishen dhe te deshirueshem.

3-Përse kulmi seksual femeror është rreth moshes 30 vjeç dhe ai mashkullor rreth moshës 18 vjeç?
Ne fakt, si tek gruaja edhe tek burri, koncentrimi maksimal i testosteronit (hormoni i deshires seksuale) regjistrohet ne moshen 20 vjec. E nese grate kane nje pjekuri seksuale me te vonshme varet nga dy motive qe nuk kane te bejne me anatomine. I pari eshte kulturor, lidhet me tolerancen me te madhe shoqerore qe, edhe sot, ekziston ndaj seksit mashkullor: djemte i jetojne eksperiencat e tyre me me qetesi se vajzat. Arsyeja e dyte eshte e tipit psikologjik: per vajzen, seksi dhe ndjenja shkojne bashke. Ja pra pse thone se nje grua jep me shume ne seks rreth moshes 30- 40 vjec, dmth atehere kur jeton marredhenie dashurie te qendrueshme dhe te rendesishme. Te cilat e lejojne t'i jepet partnerit me besim, duke u shfaqur me e lirshme dhe e sigurte ne vetevete. 

4-Përse ai nuk do t'i thonë se ç'duhet të bëjë në shtrat?
Sepse asnje burre nuk do te komandohet me shkop, sidomos ne dhomen e gjumit: kjo do ta bente te ndjehej qesharak si nje djale i vogel. Dhe meqe ereksionet jane thellesisht te kushtezuara nga mendja, nje burre i vene nen trysni, do te humbte entusiazmin. Gruaja ideale? Ajo qe eshte shume pjesemarrese, qe propozon dhe sugjeron ne vend qe te jape "leksione perdorimi". Sekreti qendron ne moskufizimin me komunikimin verbal. Por t'ua lesh edhe delikatesave dhe gjesteve detyren per t'u shprehur. Gjuha e trupit, ne fakt, mund te jete me e qarte se shume fjale dhe kultivimi i saj ndihmon per te krijuar nje klime shkembimi reciprok dhe jo mposhtjeje.

5-Përse për disa gra, depërtimi i penisit është i dhimbshem?
Vaginizmi (dmth dhimbja gjate ampleksit) eshte nje problem me nje komponent te madh emotiv dhe jane te shume te pakta rastet kur depertimi shkakton dhembje per shkak te nje forme jo te zakonte te vagines. Ne pjesen me te madhe te rasteve, vaginizmi mund te varet nga nje traume e kaluar (raporti i pare i dhunshem dhe i dhimbshem, nje edukate e rrepte dhe shtypese), ose nga tensione dhe shqetesime te tipit psikologjik. Dhe te kembengulesh ne raste te tilla vetem sa i keqeson gjerat. 

6-Përse thuhet se për gruan dashuri dhe seks janë një?
Kjo thuhet, por nuk eshte nje rregull. Pyetjes: "A keni bere ndonjehere seks pa dashuri?", rreth 70% e grave i jane pergjigjur "po". Sigurisht ajo vazhdon te enderroje dashurine e madhe. Por, ne pritje, jepet edhe pas historive te bazuara vetem ne terheqjen fizike. Dhe nuk ka me nevoje t'i justifikoje si "dashuri". Nje tendence qe, sipas eksperteve, eshte e destinuar te rritet. 

7-Përse gratë eksitohen me shumë nga fantazia sesa duke parë figuren e një burri lakuriq?
Sipas disa sondazheve, fotoja e nje burri nudo u pelqen vetem kater grave ne njeqind. Me mire eshe imazhi i nje toraksi muskuloz (u pelqen 60 perqind te grave) apo i nje prapanice te bukur (qe u pelqen 12 perqind). Por maksimumi per gruan jane fantazite (43,5 perqind) dhe romanet erotike (25,3 perqind). Grate jane "frymore racionale" dhe me shume se muskujt lakuriq, shikojne nga sjellja dhe qendrimi. Qe i eksiton nese eshte pasional dhe romantik. 

8-Përse gratë thonë se dimensionet nuk kanë rëndesi?
Sepse kjo eshte e vertete: permasat jane nje fiksim ekskluzivisht mashkullor. Vagina ka nje strukture elastike (mjaft te mendohet se sa zgjerohet ne lindje) dhe brenda disa kufijve mund te pershkohet njelloj nga nje penis i madh apo i vogel. E meqe ndjeshmeria e femres eshte me e madhe ne hyrje te vagines, gjatesia e penisit nuk e ndryshon intensitetin e ndjesive. Cdo grua e di se sa kenaqesia e saj varet edhe nga harmonia dhe intimiteti me partnerin. Se fundi, kujdes nga amplekset shume pasionante nese penisi eshte i madh: indet delikate te vagines mund te skuqen.

9-Përse gratë eksitohen me më vështirësi se burrat?
Mjeku kinez Tamba Yasoyti, ne shekullin X para Krishtit, keshillonte te ekplorohej trupi i partnerit (me duar dhe me goje) 63 here. Teper? E pra do te bente te lumtura ato 30 perqind te grave qe, sipas nje sondazhi, nuk arrijne asnjehere orgazmen (kundrejt 2 perqind te burrave). Grate, qe jane me ne kontakt se burrat me emocionet, per t'u eksituar duhet te jepen me besim. Per kete arsye deshirojne me shume kohe per puthje dhe perkedhekje (te ashtuquajturat paraprake).Ndersa burri seksualisht eshte me pak i nderlikuar dhe pergjigjet e trupit te tij mund te jene mekanike. Ja perse mund te futet menjehere "ne teme". Gjynah, sepse per te eksituar vertet nje grua duhet djersise me kuptimin e vertete te fjales. Pra, te nxjerre hormonet androgjene qe (eshte zbuluar tani) favorizojne eksitimin e organeve gjenitale femerore. 


10-Përse shumë gra preferojnë ta bëjnë në errësirë?
Eresira apo gjysmerresira fshehin defekte te mundshme fizike, qe jane shqqetesim i shume grave. E nese celuliti apo rrudhat nuk shihen, atehere eshte me kollaj te jepesh. Por e verteta eshte se ne erresire (apo me sy te mbyllur) ajo mund t'ia lere veten lehte fantazise, qe eshte afrodiziaku me i fuqishem per gruan.

----------


## Ferdinandi

ORGAZMI 


Gjatë marrdhënies seksuale jam shumë e ndieshme (ndjenja kënaqësie), por nuk e di se a arrij me të vërtetë në pikën kulminante të kënaqësisë. Si e njohim Orgazmin?

Përgjegja e seksologut:
Ekzistojnë kritere objektive dhe subjektive për ta përshkruar orgazmin.
Kulminacioni seksual mirret shpesh si një ndjenjë, e cila është e shkurtë dhe paraqitet pas një faze në rritje e sipër të ndjenjave (kënaqësisë seksuale). Kjo ndjenjë subjektivisht përjetohet në mënyra të ndryshme prandaj edhe nuk mund të emërtohet më saktësisht. Disa femra e përshkruajnë si një ngjarje shumë të shkurtë dhe të ashpër, gjersa për të tjerat kjo është një ndjenjë intenzive dhe më tepër e mbrendshme e cila nga jashtë nuk mund të ndjehet, d.m.th. që femra nuk e paraqet orgazmin me gjeste dhe psherëtime.

Pas këtij kulminacioni intenziv të ndjenjave pason një moment i kënaqësisë absolute dhe pajtimi i cili poashtu mund të jetë shumë i shkurtër. Secila grua, sa i përket predispozitave trupore, pak mbas një orgazmi është prapë e ndieshme (ndjenja seksuale) dhe mund të arrijë shumë herë në pikën kulminante të kënaqësisë një pas tjetrës. Dhe mu kjo është ajo të cilën meshkujt e lakmojnë në seksualitetin e femrave..

----------


## Ferdinandi

MASTURBIMI 


Sipas statistikave, mastrubimin pas martesës e praktikojnë 70 përqind e meshkujve dhe 60 përqind të femrave. Këto janë të dhëna të cilat nuk duhej të çudisin askënd, sepse vetëkënaqësia njësoj u takon si të pjekurve, si adoleshentëve. Ajo ndihmon që meshkujt dhe femrat të çlirohen nga ankthet e grumbulluara ose, varësisht nga rrethanat, të krijojnë qetësi dhe të mbushen me energji të re. Fakti pse jemi të martuara nuk do të thotë se partneri përherë është në dispozicion tonë kur ta ndiejmë dëshirën seksuale. Për këtë shkak, nuk është gjë e pazakonshme as e pamoralshme nëse do ta nxisim ndonjë orgazëm pa partnerin!

Si të veprohet
Po ta ndieni vetën fajtor për shkak të vetëkënaqësisë, për një periudhë më të gjatë kjo mund të ketë ndikim të dëmshëm në jetën tuaj seksuale. Faji shkakton tendosje, kurse tendosja është burim i konfliktit te çiftet. Masturbimi është i dëmshëm nëse ka zëvendësuar tërësisht marëdhënien seksuale me partnerin. Masturbimi është i shëndoshë kur pranohet si mjet spontaniteti, imagjinimi dhe përkushtimi ndaj vetëvetes.

Pleqëria
Nuk ka kufi të moshës pas të cilit nuk mund të bësh dashuri. Meshkujt dhe femrat, që kanë ruajtur rininë shpirtërore deri në moshë të shtyrë, mund të ndiejnë kënaqësi seksuale edhe pas të shtatëdhjetave.Ndryshimet fizike që e përcjellin pleqërinë të thuash kurrë nuk janë pengesë e seksualitetit, përpos nëse ndokush për shkak të tyre të mos shpallet invalid. Ndërpreja e aktivitetit seksual te personat e moçëm në të shumtën ka të bëjë me mospranimin e pamjes së tyre të ndryshuar, si dhe të paaftësisë për t`i pranuar ndryshimet e domosdoshme në reagimet e veta erotike.

Ç`ndryshim pëson ajo
Pa marrë parasysh moshën, te femra nuk ndryshon aftësia për të përjetuar orgazmin. Kuptohet, ndjenja është paksa më e dobët, kurse kulminacioni i kënaqësisë arrihet paksa më vështirë.

Si të veprohet
Një sasi e vogël e estrogjenit në organizmin e femrës e pakëson lagështinë e vaginës, pas së cilës gjë marrëdhënia mund të jetë e pakëndshme dhe e mundimshme, porse kundër kësaj mund të luftohet lehtë: mjafton që të blehet lagësi speciale, sipas udhëzimit të mjekut. Problemi mund të zgjidhet duke marrë preparatin mbi baza të estrogjenit. Terapinë e caktuar hormonale femrat nuk bën ta marrë sipas qejfit të vet, por sipas këshillës së mjekut.

Ç`ndryshim pëson ai
Rreth të gjashtëdhjetave te mashkulli vërehen ndryshime sa i takon dëshirës seksuale, të cilat, sado që shumica mund t`i përjetojnë si negative, mund të kenë edhe përparësi. Ta zëmë, afatësia e kontrollimit të ejakulacionit. Mashkulli shumë më ngadalë e arrin ereksionin dhe ka nevojë për një stimulim të drejtëpërdrejtë. Përpos kësaj, ekziston dallim përherë më i madh ndërmjet njërit ereksion dhe ereksionit tjetër, kështu që shpeshtësia e marrëdhënieve doemos bëhet më e rrallë. Por, meqë ejakulacioni bëhet më ngadalë mashkulli mund ta vazhdojë marrëdhënien seksuale, në bazë të kënaqësisë së vet dhe të partnerit. Duhet të dihet se në këtë moshë është mirë të bëhet dashuri në mëngjes sesa në mbrëmje, kur energjia është më e dobët.

----------


## Ferdinandi

XHELOZIA, BURON NGA DASHURIA APO PARALAJMËRON FUNDIN E SAJ? 


Shumë prej nesh, kush më shumë e kush më pak, është ndier xheloz për partnerin kur ka kuptuar se ai ka kërkuar të krijojë një marrëdhënie, i është përgjigjur :ngacmimit të dikujt tjetër ose është larguar prej nesh për të patur një lidhje të re. Kur e dëshiron shumë një person nuk do që ta humbasësh : dëshiron të jetë pranë teje përgjithmonë. Për ta mbajtur pranë, për ta mbrojtur marrëdhënien kontrollon sjelljen e partnerit, bëhesh xheloze. Në disa raste xhelozia mund të jetë e bazuar në fakte në raste të tjera ne mund të jemi shkaku i saj.
Xhelozia nuk është e njëanshme: Jo vetëm femra por edhe mashkulli është xheloz Shpesh neve na është thënë ose kemi dëgjuar ti thuhet dikujt .Nuk më pëlqeu mënyra sesi të pa ai tipi Mos e kthesh kokën as majtas as djathtas Je veshur kështu që të biesh në sy: paske ndonjë variant sot Duhet të qëndrosh në shtëpi dhe të merresh me fëmijët Nuk më pëlqen të punosh aty sepse ka shumë meshkuj madje edhe . Do të të vras nëse marr vesh gjë. E vrava sepse më tradhtonte 
Përse mashkulli është xheloz në marrëdhënien me partneren?

Nëse partneri nuk është i sigurt në marrëdhënien e tij me partneren ka shumë mundësi që të ndihet i kërcënuar nga prania e meshkujve të tjerë në jetën e saj. Pasiguria për të ardhmen e lidhjes shkakton xhelozinë. Kjo formë e xhelozisë mund të jetë një ndër treguesit e periudhës së vështirë që kalon marrëdhënia. Në këto kushte xhelozia mjegullon pamjen dhe nuk të lejon të kuptosh atë që po ngjet realisht me të dy partnerët. 

Xhelozia dhe përkushtimi i partneres
Nëse përkushtimi ndaj partnerit është në nivele të ulëta, ka shumë mundësi që ai të reagojë ndaj saj me xhelozi. Partneri cili merr pak vëmendje dhe dashuri do të vihet në kërkim të shkaqeve: përse ajo nuk më do si më parë? Përse ka ndryshuar? Dhe në fakt mendja shkon për keq: Mund të jetë dikush tjetër është në jetën e saj. Një mendim i tillë mund të mjaftojë për të minuar paqen shpirtërore dhe për ti dhënë goditjen e parë lidhjes.

Xhelozia dhe tiparet e partneres
Nëse partnerja është miqësore, hyn shpejt në komunikim, tërheq vëmendjen e meshkujëve, partneri do të ndihet i kërcënuar. Ai e interpreton sjelljen e partneres si provokim dhe i sheh meshkujt e tjerë si rivalë të mundshëm të cilët mund të paraqesin interes për partneren e tij. Për shkak të frikës dhe inferioritetit, ai shfaq xhelozi për partneren në marrëdhëniet që ajo krijon dhe do të fitojë sa më shumë nga vëmendja e saj.

Xhelozia dhe historitë e mëparshme të partneres
Nëse partnerja nuk ka qënë e qëndrueshme në lidhjet e mëparshme, partneri priret të mendojë se ajo mund të jetë e paqëndrueshme edhe me të dhe mund ta lerë për dikë që mund ti përgjigjet më mirë shijeve të saj.
Xhelozia dhe historitë e mëparshme të partnerit
Nëse edhe në marrëdhëniet e mëparshme mashkulli ka qënë xheloz ai do të vazhdojë të shfaqë xhelozi edhe në lidhjen në vazhdim. Në disa raste xhelozia mund të shkaktohet nga sjellja e partneres ose nga shkaqe të jashtme ndërsa në raste të tjera ajo është tipar i mashkullit dhe ka nevojë të trajtohet.

Xhelozia dhe dëshira për kontroll 
Nëse partneri kërkon të ketë kontroll në jetën e partneres dhe ajo ka thënë po për çdo vendim që ai ka marrë për të. Ai do të tregohet xheloz nëse ai ka pak mundësi të kontrollojë atë që partnerja bën. Ai do të bëhet xheloz për shkak të mungesës së kontrollit.

Xhelozia dhe modelet në familje
Nëse partneri është rritur në një familje, ku babai ka reagur me xhelozi ndaj nënës dhe ai do të priret të imitojë modelin e babait në marrëdhënien e tij me partneren. Ndikimi i modelit prindëror vazhdon të jetë i pranishëm në jetën tonë edhe kur nuk jemi më fëmijë. Gjithashtu edhe modelet e shokëve apo të të afërmëve të tjerë ndikojnë në sjelljen tonë. Nëse miqtë e partnerit priren të jenë xhelozë me partneret e tyre kjo do të jetë një arsye më shumë që ai të jetë xheloz me partneren e tij. 

Xhelozia dhe përfundimi i lidhjes
Nëse lidhja po shkon drejt fundit dhe partnerët nuk kanë forcën e duhur për ti thënë gjërat në sy, për të qenë sa më të hapur dhe të drejtpërdrejtë ai do të nisë ti nxijë jetën partneres me skena xhelozie, derisa ajo ose ai të thotë fjalën e fundit.

Ti dhe xhelozia: Si mund ta zbutësh xhelozinë?
-Mbrojtja më e mirë kundra xhelozisë është një ruajtja e marrëdhënies. Nëse dashuria mbahet gjallë, nëse partnerët janë të përkushtuar ndaj njëri-tjetrit, nëse e kanë njëri-tjetrin në qendër të vëmendjes në lidhjen e tyre nuk ka vend për xhelozinë e sëmurë.
-Kontrollo mendimet dhe imagjinatën: me kë është ai? Çfarë është duke bërë? Ti mund të kuptosh që në disa raste disa lojëra mund të luhen nga partneri për të të bërë xheloze, që partneri mund të jetë shumë i dhënë pas vetes dhe në disa raste mund të mos tregojë ndaj teje kujdesin e duhur. Një episod, një mendim i vetëm mund të bëhet shkak për një telenovelë të një jete të dyfishtë të partnerit. Në këtë mënyrë ti i hedh benzinë zjarrit, shqetëson veten dhe partnerin.
-Mos e përdorni xhelozinë si tregues të dashurisë. Xhelozia e vazhdueshme nuk nënkupton dashuri të vazhdueshme. Xhelozia reflekton nevojat e tua, dëshirën për të ruajtur atë që ti e dëshiron për momentin dhe kërkesat për atë që do të sjellë e ardhmja. Xhelozia reflekton interesat personale dhe dashurinë për veten sesa dashurinë reciproke. 
-Hidh një shikim pas në marrëdhëniet e tua: ke qënë xheloze edhe në marrëdhëniet e mëparshme apo vetëm në këtë marrëdhënie. Nëse për çdo partner je ndier xheloze duhet të jesh më e kujdesshmë për akuzat që bën: je ti që e paragjyon parnerin, je ti që sheh në sjelljen e tij e tij atë që pret të shohësh duke mos i dhënë rëndësinë e duhur aspekteve të tjera të sjelljes së tij.
-Mos u hidh në sulm nëse e sheh që partneri yt është duke flirtuar me dikë: Tregoi sesi u ndieve, tregoi sesa i rëndësishëm është ai për ty dhe që dëshiron të vazhdosh marrëdhënien në kohë. Mos u bë qaramane. Jo të gjithë meshkujt janë në gjendje ti bëjnë ballë gruas në një situatë të tillë. Dhe si vetëmbrojtje zgjedhin ngritjen e zërit ose i kujtojnë asaj një histori të vjetër. Nëse ju nuk sulmoni do ta keni më të lehtë të komunikoni me partnerin tuaj. Ndërshmëria shpesh është mënyra më e mirë për të përballuar xhelozinë.

Të rinjtë dhe xhelozia
Cfarë është xhelozia për ju?
Aulona
Xhelozia është si tenxhere ku përzihen të gjitha ndjenjat: pasioni i tepërt jep më shumë zjarr dhe i djeg të gjitha.
Enkeli
Xhelozia është mungesë tolerance, moskomunikim, dyshim, dashuri, urrejtje, frikë, lumë që gryen mendimet, zjarr që djeg përbrenda dhe nuk shuhet. Xhelozia është njerëzore.
Fleura
Xhelozia është humbje kohe dhe energjie. Të bën të vuash, të torturon, të turbullon mendimet dhe ndjenjat dhe shpirtin.
Suela
Xhelozia: ndjenjë që herë ngjall dhe here e vdes dashurinë tek çdo njeri; që herë të bën të vuash dhe herë të bën të duash, që edhe kur je i lodhur nuk të lë të vdesësh.
Serxho
Xhelozia është sëmundje psikike.
Anisa
Xhelozia nuk është as mirë as e keqe kur nuk kalohet masa. Në disa raste kam nevojë për pak xhelozi të ëmbël.

Xhelozia e sëmurë 
Partneri i prekur nga xhelozia e sëmurë beson se partnerja është e pabesë dhe se e tradhton. Përse kjo xhelozi quhet e sëmurë? Sepse partneri dyshues nuk ka fakte reale për të mbështetur dyshimin e tij. Në fakt kjo xhelozi e ka burimin tek imagjinata e pakontrolluar: partneri fantazon rreth tradhtive të partneres, kontrollon sjelljen e tij dhe dyshon për çdo person të cilin ai e sheh si rival të mundshëm. Ai vendos se çfarë mund dhe nuk mund të bëjë partneri, se me cilat persona ai mund ose jo të shoqërohet. Xhelozia e sëmurë në disa raste mund ta shtyjë partnerin drejt vrasjes së partneres, të fëmijës, atësinë e së cilit ai e dyshon apo të burrit me të cilin partnerja ka marrëdhënie

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Ju lumt Ferdinandi ! Mrekulli ! Komplimente !

----------


## sonifriends2003

O Fredo nuk di ca te thme per ty vazhdone te me magjepsesh me keto tema te goditura je thjesht njshi i ketija forumit hallall ta befte zoti.

----------


## Ferdinandi

LEKSIONE TË PËRSHPEJTUARA SEKSI-3 
Përgjigje për pyetjet që na bëjnë të skuqemi


21-Përse për atë është me e lehtë të bëjë dashuri në mëngjes?
Degjohet te thuhet shpesh, por eshte dicka e zakonshme. Nuk ekziston nje orar "seksi" ideal per te gjithe burrat. Ka tipa mengjesi, pasdreke dhe mbremjeje. Varet nga bioritmi individual. Por shpesh, kush ben pune shume te lodhshme apo stresuese, ka me shume fuqi seksuale pas pushimit te nates. Pastaj ne mengjes mund te kete nje tjeter avantazh. Cdo nate nje burre ka kater ereksione ne perputhje me endrrat (kjo ndodh e dhe tek gruaja: ne gjume klitori fryhet kater here). Nese i fundit nga keto ereksione te pavullnetshme ndodh rreth ores gjashte te mengjesit, mund te shkaktoje nje zgjim te shoqeruar me nje deshire te forte. Por nese orari eshte nje faktor subjektiv, per te gjithe ka shume rendesi stina.

22-Përse shumë gra kur janë shtatzëna kanë më shumë dëshirë për të bërë dashuri?
Pas tre muajve te pare te shtatzanise, disa gra gra hyjne ne nje faze euforie erotike. Shkaku fizik eshte per t'u kerkuar ne shtimin e fluksit te gjakut ne zonat e poshte barkut, qe i shton stimujt seksuale. Por ka edhe nje arsye tjeter psikologjike. Ne kete periudhe ajo ka me shume nevoje per ledha: prej kohesh periudha e shtatzanise eshte konsideruar ne antiteze me joshjen. Dhe nje grua shtatzene, qe ka nje trup i cili i ndryshon perdite, do te ndjehet akoma e deshiruar nga partneri. Ne tremujorin e fundit, frika e demtimit te femijes, pesha dhe veshtiresite e mundshme te frymemarrjes dalin ne plan te pare. Dhe deshira mund te zvogelohet. Por nuk ka rregulla: cdo grua reagon ndaj shtatzanise ne menyre te ndryshme. 

23-Përse ai duhet të besojë se udhëheq lojen?
Sepse per arsye kulturore, pushteti seksual ka qene gjithmone pasuri e mashkullit. Ndersa gruaja aktive dhe eksperte ne seks konsiderohej "e rendomte". Keshtu, akoma edhe sot e kesaj dite, nuk eshte e lehte per nje burre t'i shpetoje rolit te vjeter si regjisor i madh i lojes erotike. Madje nje nga shkaqet e impotences mashkullore eshte pikerisht ankthi i formes ne seks.: perballe kerkesave te partneres, tek ai krijohet frika e mos qenies ne lartesine e duhur. Nje problem ky qe nuk eksziston tek ciftet sadomazokiste, tek te cilat ai zgjedh te luaje pasivin. Por ketu nuk eshte fjala per nje raport te barabarte, ne te cilin secili kerkon dhe merr ne te njejten kohe. Sigurisht, ne raportet ndermjet dy sekseve shume gjera kane ndryshuar por, per te luftuar perfunfimisht friken dhe paragjykimet, ndoshta duhet te pritet nje tjeter Mijevjecar. 

24-Përse është aq e vështirë të flitet me partnerin për dëshirat seksuale të secilit?
Per dy arsye: turp dhe delikatese. Keshtu, me mire se t'i thuhet partnerit: "Nuk ndjej kenaqesi" duhet shkuar tek seksologu. Ndersa per delikatese, mbyllet nje sy per te metat e nje partneri te nxituar, egoist, apo te pastervitur. Frita se mos e fyesh tjetrin del mbi deshiren per te zgjidhur problemin. Por gabimi kryesor eshte te besosh se seksi eshte nje instinkt natyror dhe, per kete shkak, duhet te funksionoje mire vetvetiu, pa reflektuar. Seksualiteti si aspekte te tjera te jetes, duhet kultivuar me kujdes. Kush nuk kujdeset per te ka hequr dore qe ne fillim nga kenaqesia. 

25-Përse kur gruaja është shtatzëne ai është i bllokuar dhe e dëshiron më pak?
Ky nuk eshte nje rregull, por kjo ndodh nese gruaja shtatzene peson nje transformim te thelle, jo aq ne trup sesa ne identitet. Dhe per nje burre nuk eshte e lehte t'i pershtatet idese se nje gruaje qe nga dashnore behet mama. Nje figure qe, ne syte e tij, eshte krejt ndryshe nga ajo erotike. Shpesh ai refuzon te beje dashuri sepse, duke mos e pare se c'ndodh ne barkun e saj te madh, ka frike se mos demtoje femijen. E nganjehere eshte dhe frika parrefyeshme dhe irracionale se femija mund te shohe ndonje gje. Por keto jane tabu qe duhen mposhtur qe ne muajt e pare te shtatzanise. Nje seksualitet normal edhe ne ate periudhe eshte i rendesishem dhe e ndihmon gruan te mos ndjehet e vetmuar.

26-Përse shumë grave nuk u pëlqen seksi oral?
Kjo praktike ve ne kontakt direkt me gjenitalet e partnerit. Tek disa gra shkakton nje sens neverie per shkak te eres se spermes. Ne fakt, ne pergjithesi, jane vete grate qe nuk duan te bejne dashuri gjate mestruacioneve. Por pas refuzimit te nje raporti oral, mund te jete edhe frika e poshterimit ne syte e partnerit. Ne nje fare tradite popullore, kjo lloj praktike konsiderohet degraduese. Madje pikerisht burrat kane shpikur nje numer termash qe i cilesojne ne menyre fyese dhe vulgare vajzat qe praktikojne pa probleme seksin oral. Sidoqofte, nuk ka kuptim dhe nuk eshte e drejte te detyrosh partnerin te beje gjeste qe nuk i pelqejne. 

27-Përse edhe kur ekziston një raport dashurie i përhershëm, nganjëherë dikush jepet pas masturbimit?
Ne moshe te re e bejne te gjithe: 80 perqind e adoleshenteve (meshkuj dhe femra) masturbohen cdo dite. Ndersa ne moshe te rritur behet nga mos arritja e kenaqesise. Madje statistikat thone se 33,6 perqind e grave e arrijne orgazmen duke u masturbuar. Ne disa raste, masturbimi disa here ne dite eshte nje menyre per te njohur trupin, per te shkarkuar tensionet apo per t'u ngushelluar nga mungesa e partnerit. Kruesorja eshte qe kjo te mos zevendesoje raportin cift.

28-Përse, në shumë raste, në krevat ajo është më pak aktive se ai?
Nuk ka vetem nje pergjigje per kete. Sot, ndryshe nga dikur, grate kane nje jete me aktive. Nevoja (e perse jo edhe deshira) per te angazhuar nje pjese te mire te energjive te tyre ne shume aktivitete, mund t'i shtyje, me momentet e intimitetit me partnerin, te deshirojne nje rol tjeter: ate qe tradicionalisht eshte cilesuar grua "pasive". Por ka situata ne te cilat, ajo vete e le veten te udhehiqet sepse ka frike se mos e ofendoje, sepse nuk arrin te kaperceje bllokimin e vet dhe nuk di t'i shfaqe deshirat. Ose eshte ai vete qe ta beje te ndjehet se preferon keshtu. 

29-Përse thuhet se gratë e bukura pëlqejnë të shemtuarit?
Duket se grate jane te terhequra para se gjithash nga sensi i sigurise qe transmeton nje burre. Bukuria nuk eshte pa rendesi, por nuk eshte kriteri i pare i zgjedhjes. Mendoni, per shembull, ate qe ka konstatuar psikologu vienez Karl Grammeer: grate, ne ditet pjellore, terhiqen nga burrat me fytyre simetrike, qe eshte tipike per ata qe kane nje sistem te mire imunitar. Keta, duke pasur me pak mundesi per t'u semurur, u pergjigjen me mire pyetjes se pavetedijshme te grave : "Mund te jete nje baba i mire?"

30-Përse në 90 përqind të rasteve, çifti i mbetet besnik të njejtave pozicione? 
Per komoditet ose nga nevoja per te qene te sigurte. Statistikat thone se 75 perqind e cifteve bejne dashuri ne pozicionin e ashtuquajtur te misionarit, ku eshte burri qe rri siper. Nese ky normalitet eshte i kenaqshem, nuk ka arsye per ta ndryshuar. Shume shpesh mendohet se ekzistojne rregulla per te qene mire ne krevat, por rregulli i vetem eshte te ndjehesh i lire per te gjetur rrugen me te pershtatshme, pa u krahesuar shume me te tjeret. Por eshte edhe e vertete se ciftet me me shume fantazi, ato qe arrijne te futin gjithmone ndodnje te re ne menyren e tyre te te berit dashuri, jane me te qendrueshmet. Dhe fantazia behet shume me e rendesishme nese raporti zgjat me vite. Kjo edhe per faktin se ajo qe pelqehet ne moshen 20 vjec, nuk mund te kenaqe me ne moshen 50 vjec. 



vazhdon në publikimin e ardhshëm

----------


## malli

!!!!!Seksi si Spiralja!!!!!

''Kur mashkulli arrin piken pa kthim'', nuk i mbetet asgje tjeter vetem te harroje veteveten - dhe te kenaqet ''. Por ajo qe femra mund te beje para ketij momenti gjthsesi do te shtoje perjetimin e tij.
''Seksi eshte sikur spiralja ''thote Siler.Sa me fort ta perdredhni me gjate do te jeni ne gjendje te ndezjes seksuale , kurse ndjenja e lirimit me e fuqishme.
Ekziston nje truk klasik .Provoni ta sillni afer , por jo shume afer pikes pa kthim , e pastaj nderpreni çdo stimulim '' thote Levin .Kur mashkullin disa here pareshtur e sillni afer kulminacionit , ne fund kur teresisht dorezohet , do te perjetoje vertet orgazem te paharruar :perqeshje:

----------


## malli

A thua bejme gjithmone dashuri ne te njejten menyre?

Disa femra e konsiderojne skandal nese bejne dashuri madje dhe me drite te ndezur.Harrojne ato se ndryshimet , sado te vogla , ne jeten intime gjithmone jane te mireseardhura .Kjo do te thote se eshte e deshirueshme qe te bejne dashuri edhe ne vende e ne kohe te pazakonshme .Ka femra qe jane te kaplur nga frika se mashkulli do ti perdori si objekt seksual dhe per kete arsye ia nxin jeten vetes dhe atij.Erotizmi i vertet perjetohet kur i jipni njeri - tjetrit ate qe deshiron. :qenka:

----------


## Ferdinandi

Ec te vdeksha shume keshilla te lezeteshme!

----------


## Ferdinandi

PO TE TJERET APO JANE PROFESIONISTA!!!

----------


## malli

Seks
Po ne krevat çfare ndodh?Nje çeshtje me qenesore , me mire tia nisim nga faktet fizike.Qendra cerebrale e kontrollit te seksit eshte lokalizuar te hipotalami.Testostironi stimulon hipotalamin dhe gjeneron deshiren seksuale .Pikerisht burrat kane nje sasi testosteronesh 10-20 here me te madhe se grate .Testosteroni stimulon hipotalimin e tyre 5 deri 7 here ne dite .Per kete fakt , ata mund te bejne seks ne çdo moment dhe ne çdo vend .Burrat jane te predispozuar te garantojne ne kete menyre vazhdimesine e species .Per arsye biologjike mashkulli eshte viktime e asaj qe quhet (efekti gjel) .Ai mundohet te çifohet me sa me shume pula qe te jete e mundur , dhe rigjallerohet menjehere , sapo mberrin nje pule e re .Sigurisht qe ne te gjithe kete vihet ne pune sjellja kulturore , pasi nuk eshte e pamundur qe meshkujt te sillen ndryshe (te jene besnik etj) , por le te themi se natyra nuk i ndihmon edhe aq .
Ndersa grate , qe jane predispozuara per te kunderten , te rrisin dhe te ruajne folene , e shohin seksin ne nje menyre tjeter (lexo dashurine) dhe situata komplikohet me shume.
ciao :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ferdinandi

hem...mire mire

----------

